# Looking for new orthopedic bed



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some extra money, and want to get Joey a really good orthopedic bed. 

Not concerned about cost, just the most comfortable I can find.

Would welcome any opinions.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If money is no object, take him to the Orvis store and let him pick one out -- they'll gladly let dogs try them in the store. 

Here's the kind of high-end stuff they sell for dogs:
http://www.orvis.com/dog-beds?adv=5...I04GOL6XLQNRG3bbX1lKzmU05UVjZ3jHzMaApRZ8P8HAQ


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha - yup, Orvis would be the place to buy if money is no object! I do like high quality crib mattresses for large dogs, and place a nice blanket on top for dogs who like a blanket to burrow in. An added benefit is that the crib mattresses usually have a moisture repellent surface. For my pugs and Frenchies, they LOVE their memory foam pillows! I buy them at Walmart or Target, put a waterproof pillow cover and pillowcase on them, and they fit perfectly in their medium size dog crates - they go in their crates frequently for their naps, as we just leave the doors open. They absolutely love them. Haha - I wish I could afford a memory foam mattress for MY bed!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hans has a K & H Ortho bed in his crate at home. He loves it so much that if I give him a bone or toy to chew on, he goes back into his crate to do his chewing. It is several inches thick and has held up well. I think I bought it off of Amazon.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

The LL Bean orthopedic bed is s very good


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Consider how easy the cover is to remove, wash, and re-instate when you make your decision


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have two orthopedic crib mattresses and they work great--the dogs love them and they are comfortable.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Whole Dog Journal just did a review of dog beds. I think it was last months issue.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I have two orthopedic crib mattresses and they work great--the dogs love them and they are comfortable.


I do too for mine also and they're a great size (40" long) and they're light weight AND you can get bottom sheets made to fit right! plus they're made to wipe down with a disinfectant. Plus- in the winter you can slip a wool blanket under the sheet for warmth and wool is hypoallergenic.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Bought recently, very happy.
Memory Foam Dog Bed Sofa - Luxury & Large - Silentnight Made - Mink ? the dog bed people
But you can get double matress if you wish.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Whole Dog Journal Article about Orthopedic dog beds: The Best Orthopedic Dog Beds | Whole Dog Journal

Dog beds made without toxins: Non-Toxic Memory Foam Dog Bed| Certified Non-Toxic Memory Foam Dog Bed 

Moms


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This is Sting's bedroom bed from Drs. Foster & Smith. It is easy to wash since the cover can be removed. It is also reversible.

Drs. Foster & Smith Quilted Super Deluxe Dog Bed | DrsFosterSmith.com

This is his second indoor bed. I bought it from Leerburg. He prefers this one. It is easily transportable and the faux shearing is very soft but firm so it is easy for him to get up - cool in summer, warm in winter. I have it in the living room but move it to the kitchen when Sting is there and also at night in the bedroom, so he has a choice. He will often start on the Foster & Smith bed, then move sometime during the night to this bed. For cleanup, I do daily wipeovers with baby wipes which keeps it looking nice. It is machine washable.

Leerburg | Orthopedic Dog Bed


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I noticed the seniors I have had sometimes trip getting up on a bed the thickness of a crib mattress, which I like to use. So, for the smaller dogs, I use regular human memory foam pillows, which are easier for them to get onto. But what to use for a senior GSD?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I ended up buying the large size Orvis bed. They said it was a good size for GSDs. When I got it, it looked too small. Has good support, but not a good value for the money.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 14, 2016)

In case you're still looking, I'd assume they're not necessarily the absolute best, but Costco actually sells some pretty good quality dog beds. I got both my dogs a ~6inch ortho bed that's about 36x40".


----------

